# 162 Dorsch !!!!!!



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2004)

so, nun noch einen bericht von mir.
wir waren vor ein paar wochen zu dritt los und haben ein paar wracks unsicher gemacht. das ergebnis 162 dorsche alle so zwischen 50-60cm.
der größte war 94cm. untermaßige hatten wir keine. ich glaube der kleinste war so ca 45 cm. hatten wind so um 3-4 bft.
also wirklich ein schöner tag von der stückzahl her.
leider keine richtig großen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.#q 
habe leider kein einziges bild auf unserem boot gemacht, da ständig die rute krumm war und ich somit keine zwangspause einlegen wollte.
viel spaß beim gucken:z 
schöne grüße
agalatze


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

schade man sieht die großen dorsche in der letzten grünen wanne leider nicht...
mist !!!!


----------



## Since1887 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

BOAH mit drei Mann 162 DORSCHE!! Wo wart ihr denn? (Meck Pomm oder Kieler Förde oder wo?)


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Ich bin wirklich nicht neidisch, aber wie kann man 162 Dorsche bei 3 Personen (ca. 54 Dorsche pro Person) eigentlich *sinnvoll* verwerten???   #c (Fischereigesetz!!!)


----------



## Nordangler (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Das geht schnell Mefohunter.
Letzten Samstag hatte ich 25 Stück mitgenommen. Heute ist kein Filet mehr da.
Habe 3 Gören und sogar meine holde Frau ist Dorschfilet.
Zusammen werden ca pro Mahlzeit ca. 15 Fielt weggenagelt. 2x haben wir Fisch gegessen= ca. 30 Filet
Die Eltern möchten doch dann glatt auch ein bisserl Filet= 6 Stück und dann kommt doch tatsächlich nach jeder Angeltour meine böse Verwandschaft auf mich zu und hätte für ihre Familie doch auch noch etwas. Da waren die letzten 14 Filet im gierigen Rachen entschwunden.
So schnell geht das.
Und ich armes geplagtes Hascherl muß weiterhin wacker an die See fahren und als Jäger für Beute sorgen.
Aber was macht man nicht alles für die Familie und so ziehe ich weiterhin bei Wind und Wetter los.

Achja ein bißchen Mitleid dürft ihr mit mir alten Herren gerne haben. Auch ich brauche mal so etwas.

Sven

PS: Ich habe euch doch auch lieb.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> viel spaß beim gucken:z
> schöne grüße
> agalatze



Aga,
das sieht ja wie auf´m Fischmarkt aus.
Hast ja einen guten Lauf gehabt


----------



## Trollvater (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Mir fehlen die Worte !! #q 

 #r            ????????????          :v  :v  :v  :v 

 :v  :v  :v  :v  :v


----------



## ralle (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ Trollvater 

Verstehe deine Smilyparade nicht so ganz -- oder geht deine Tastatur nicht mehr ?

@ Aqalatze

Ein paar Infos mehr, wie wann und wo, wäre auch nicht schlecht.  Ansonsten gönne ich euch jeden Fisch .


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

also wir waren in der hohwachter bucht unterwegs. sind morgens so um sieben raus gefahren. mit einem 6m boot und 175 ps. also kommt man schnell von wrack zu wrack.
haben dann in der hohwachter bucht bis später kurz vor der kieler börde geangelt.
tiefen von 8-17m. wir haben unzählige doubletten gefangen.
ich glaube es war vor ca. 5-6 wochen an einem samstag. ein anderes boot was noch draußen war hatte leider mit zwei mann nur 7 dorsche, aber das liegt daran das wir auf den wracks geangelt haben. ab mai gehts da immer richtig los bis september.
meistens sind die dorsche aber doch um einiges größer. da ist der schnitt bei 80 cm.
und mal sehen, bald wollen wir mal wieder los um zu gucken ob die großen löwen mal wieder da sind.
@ mefohunter84
also ich habe meine mutter und ihren freund, dann mein vater und seine freundin, dann meine beiden omas und einen opa, meinen onkel und meine tante, meine schwester und ihren mann und das kind und auch noch eine freundin und ihre eltern, und gute freunde, die sich auch über frischen dorsch freuen.
ich habe wirklich nicht einen fisch über nach dem angeln !!!!!!
hast du nur ne kleine familie ?
schöne grüße
agalatze


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ all
vielen dank der glückwünsche


----------



## Trollvater (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Bericht von Agalatze !! Vom 29.05.2004!!
Da schreibt er!!
Einigen von euch werden jetzt die nackenhaare zu berge stehen, denn ein angler der seinen fisch nicht ißt, ist ja eigentlich kein richtiger angler !

wollte mal fragen ob es auch welche unter euch gibt, die ihren fisch auch nicht essen. ich habe zwar schon jeden fisch probiert, aber esse dann doch lieber nudeln oder sowas.

gruß agalatze 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geändert von Agalatze (29.05.2004 um 20:57 Uhr). 


Noch Fragen Ralle ???   :m                #q  :v


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich sie selber esse oder !?
darf ich jetzt nicht mehr angeln nur weil ich meinen fisch nicht selber esse ????


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hmm. Ist ja ein schwieriger Dialog hier...

Sag mal Trollvater vieviel Dorsch darf man in der Ostsse den nun fangen, nach Deiner Meinung? 

Ich bin sicher häufiger als Du aus Hamburg in der Ostsee unterwegs.
OK ! 168 Dorsche mit 3 Mann reicht doch hoffentlich fürn nen halbes Jahr, glaube ich zumindest. 
Und wenn ich soviel Dorsch auf einmal essen müsste würde ich auch kotzen... #d Aber wenn es den sinnvoll verwertet wird wars es bestimmt ein super Fischzug :z  

Aber mein Gott, würde ich aber den Leuten vorschreiben welche Größe Ihre Kühlboxen haben dürfen?

Da können wir ja gleich den Dialog auf Automarken und Grundstücksgröße ausdehen.

Meine Meinung :m 

R.R. #h


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

und mal ganz im ernst.
das sind bei uns 54 dorsch pro nase gewesen.
habe echt ne große familie, und da sind die filets nach zwei wochen spätestens weg.
verstehe echt nicht wieso er mich so anmacht. aber habe eben einen beitrag von ihm gelesen. er macht wohl ganz gerne öfter irgendwelche forschen behauptungen.


----------



## p_regius (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Ja ... ehmmm, nur wenn Du für uns auch was da lässt  
Dürfte nicht mehr viel Dorsch da sein #r


----------



## Nordangler (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Aalglatze angemacht worden bist du so gesehen nicht.
Fasse es einfach als Kritik auf. Das passiert leider öfters hier, das der eine oder der andere totale Unverständnis an den Tag legt.
Freue du dich man lieber über diesen tollen Fischzug. Die meisten hier gönnen dir diesen absolut geilen Tag und Fang.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Ich verstehe zwar dass man sich Gedanken macht über die Verwertung (wäre auch bei mir kein Problem, alleine ich mit mit meiner Frau brauche so um die 100 kilo Filet/Jahr), aber auf dem Kutter habe ich schon öfter mal Stückzahlen in der Grössenordnung gehabt - ohne jedes schlechte Gewissen.

Wenn ich mit dem Boot raus bin, fange ich meist weniger, weils dann gezielt auf die Grosse geht.

Und oft genug fange ich (Kutter oder Boot) wesentlich weniger.

Da würde ich persönlich mich auch eher über so einen "Glückstag" freuen als ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.


----------



## Trollvater (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Da wundert Ihr Euch das wir Sportfischer so einen schlechten Ruf haben ?
Diese kleinen Dörschchen hätten sich erst mal vermehren müssen und wachsen müssen.Das sieht ja aus wie Kindermord!!
Solche Bilder machen unseren Sport keine Ehre !!Eine vernünftige Handlung ist das nicht solche Bilder von Fischkindern so zu Präsentieren!!Wenn man schon solch einen Fischzug startet ,sollte man es nicht noch mit solchen Bildern im Board garnieren!!Das ist meine Meinung!!


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> also ich habe meine mutter und ihren freund, dann mein vater und seine freundin, dann meine beiden omas und einen opa, meinen onkel und meine tante, meine schwester und ihren mann und das kind und auch noch eine freundin und ihre eltern, und gute freunde, die sich auch über frischen dorsch freuen.
> 
> agalatze



Moin Aga,
mach Dir man keine Sorgen :m
Du hast nur das getan was andere auch sehr gerne gemacht hätten-
Einen Guten Fischzug gemacht.
Das der Fisch verwertet wird ist ja wohl jedem klar.
Ich verschenke auch was wenn ich viel habe.
Aber das kommt leider viel zu selten vor #t

Mir hat mal jemand erzählt das man zwei Sachen im Leben nie verbergen kann,das sind 
1. Zahnschmerzen
2. Neid
Petri Heil,
Jörg


----------



## mot67 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> Da wundert Ihr Euch das wir Sportfischer so einen schlechten Ruf haben ?
> Diese kleinen Dörschchen hätten sich erst mal vermehren müssen und wachsen müssen.Das sieht ja aus wie Kindermord!!
> Solche Bilder machen unseren Sport keine Ehre !!Eine vernünftige Handlung ist das nicht solche Bilder von Fischkindern so zu Präsentieren!!Wenn man schon solch einen Fischzug startet ,sollte man es nicht noch mit solchen Bildern im Board garnieren!!Das ist meine Meinung!!



was redest du eigentlich? die dorsche hatten laut alagatze grössen von 50-60cm, 
der kleinste war 45cm. schonmass in deutschland ist 35cm für dorsch, also nix dorschbabys.
auch wenn gut 50 dorsch pro mann ne menge ist, sei es ihm herzlich gegönnt.
man fängt nicht jeden tag so gut und wenn die fische vernünftig verwertet werden ist alles völlig ok.


----------



## Sandpiper (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin Agalatze, moin Jungs,
ich sehe das ähnlich wie Sven und Thomas.

Wie oft reicht unsere Beute nur für ´ne dünne Fischsuppe?
Wer von uns hätte den Angeltag wegen Erfolges abgebrochen?

... Nein, schämen braucht sich keiner wegen eines besonderen Fischzuges.
... und eine Rechtfertigen bez. der Verwertung/ Verteilung der Beute halte ich für den Witz schlechthin (ob und wer wieviel bekommen hat), da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die anderen 108 Filet verkauft oder auf ´nem Rastplatz entsorgt wuden.

Außerdem laden viele kotzende Smileys nicht gerade dazu ein, die vollen Angelerlebnisse zu schildern und UNS damit an der Freude der Boardies teilnehmen zu lassen.


----------



## Ansgar (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich finde man sollte das ganze differenzieren.

1) Die Fische waren massig und zwar weit ueber Mass somit liegt kein Gesetzesverstoss vor.
2) Die Fische wurden verwertet, somit war das ganze auch nach allgemeinem Verstaendnis nicht unsinnvoll
3) Der Faenger hat die Fische zwar nicht selber gegessen, aber ein Fischer isst seine Fische auch nicht selber.
4) Der Faenger hat mit den Fischen keinen Gewinn erzielt, sonst haette er sich ja strafbar gemacht, also erneut kein Verstoss

5) Ist ein Titel "162 Dorsch!!!!!!!!" evtl ein wenig reisserisch gewaehlt? Ich denke ja, denn es geht ja nicht nur um die Fischmasse, der Faenger hat sich in diesem Thema besonders darauf fokussiert - vermutlich weil man nicht jeden Tag so viel faengt. Die Aussage "ich konnte kein Foto vom Boot machen, weil ich keinen Biss verpassen wollte", zeigt schon einen sehr hohen Angeleifer.
Man koennte kritisieren, dass hier also eine fragwuerdige Geisteshaltung beim Faenger vorliegt.
6) Ein Fischer wird auch die meisten Fische "los", sogar tonnenweise, trotzdem sind die meisten Meere dieser Tage ueberfischt. Daher haetten die Faenger evtl. mehr Weitblick gezeigt, wenn Sie sich ueber den schoenen Tag gefreut haetten und nach je 20 Dorschen evtl. nur noch besonders grosse mitgenommen oder gar aufgehoert haetten. Deshalb finde ich, muessten sich die Faenger evtl. gefallen lassen, wuerde hier der fehlende Weitblick kritisiert (womit man dann wieder argumentieren koennte, dass die Leute, die die Fische erhielten sonst was anderes gegessen haetten..).

Kotzende Smilies und der Verweis auf Babydorsche hingegen scheinen mir keine gerechtfertigten Argumente zu sein...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Tiffy (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Na ja,

wenn's läuft, dann läuft's. Ist doch schön wenn man mal 'nen guten Tag hat.

Petri :m


----------



## Fischbox (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin#h

@Agalatze #6 Toller Fang #6!!!


Es ist echt beschämend was hier einige Leute aus dem tollen Fang machen. 
Mal geht man als Schneider oder mit wenig Fisch nach Hause und manchmal knallt das auch richtig in den Ruten. Und wenn es 250 Dorsche gewesen sind, sie sind gefangen worden ohne den Grund mit Schleppnetzen aufzureissen, ohne nachher Unmengen von totem Beifang als Möwenfutter über Bord zu schmeissen und sie hatten durschnittlich eine Grösse die 15-25 cm über dem Mindestmaß liegt(alles Fische die bereits 1 bis 2 mal ablaichen konnten).
Zeigt mir den Fischer der das noch von sich behaupten kann #c Wir graben uns hier selbst das Wasser ab, wenn wir uns so unqualifiziert äußern? Die Fische sind allesamt vernünftig verwertet worden und ... ach was diskutiere ich hier überhaupt, das kann doch wohl alles nicht wahr sein #d .

@ oh-nemo Das mit den Zahnschmerzen und dem Neid hat was#6


----------



## ralle (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Wenn man noch nicht mal hier bei uns, und unter uns, seine Fangerfolge und Erlebnisse mitteilen kann ohne gleich angemacht zu werden stimmt mich das schon etwas traurig.
Wer was mit seinen Filets macht und wieviel nun jeder selber verzehrt sollte doch auch dem Fänger überlassen werden. Das er sie sinnvoll verwertet ist doch wohl klar , denn wer macht sich die Arbeit des Filetierens um sie nacher ev. den Katzen zu geben.

Sucht nicht immer in jedem Beitrag das Haar in der Suppe und freut euch doch über die Beiträge.
Und wenn jemand aus Neid und Mißgunst sich  äußert fände ich das nur Schade und primitiv.


Besinnen wir uns auf das wesentliche und zwar "Angeln - Fisch fangen - Natur - und Spaß und Freude!


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Was wollt Ihr Nörgler eigentlich?

Der Fisch ist doch in sehr kurzer Zeit verwertet ( Vertilgt ) worden. Ich musste meinen letzten Fang auf ein halbes Jahr strecken, weil ich so wenig gefangen hatte. Ich konnte niemandem etwas abgeben.:c 
Nochmals , herzlichen Glückwunsch, solch einen Tag hätte ich auch gerne einmal. Dann kann man es beim nächsten Angeln auch gelassener angehen und sich auf Große spezialisieren.
Gruss Uwe:z


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage "ich konnte kein Foto vom Boot machen, weil ich keinen Biss verpassen wollte", zeigt schon einen sehr hohen Angeleifer.
> Man koennte kritisieren, dass hier also eine fragwuerdige Geisteshaltung beim Faenger vorliegt.
> All the best
> Ansgar



Hierzu:
Als ich mal in Norge einen Fangplatz allererster Güte befischen durfte,war ich wie im Rausch dabei,es war als sei ich von Endorphinen überschüttet.Ein wahres Glücksgefühl machte sich in mir Breit wie ich es beim Angeln vorher und auch später nie erlebt habe. Fotografieren war in dem Moment nicht möglich weil ich von einer unglaublichen Gier erfasst war.
Nach diesem "Erlebnis" fuhren wir nicht mehr raus da wir "Genug" hatten.

Ich habe volles verständnis dafür das er keinen Biss verpassen mochte,
man muß es selbst mal erlebt haben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Vorsicht Jungs, die Diskussion nicht entgleisen lassen!!

Meine Meinung dazu habe ich kundgetan, ich habe auch kein Problem mit einem guten Fangtag.

Aber auch Trollvaters Posting ist letztlich in meinen Augen kein Neid, sondern er macht sich (zu Recht) Gedanken über die Fischbestände und/oder die ethischen/rechtlichen Grundlagen beim Angeln/Fischentnahme.

Bitte nicht immer alles nur schwarz/weiss sehen. 

Und vor allem bitte in der Diskussion einen angemssenen Stil beibehalten!!

Das heisst auch nicht unbedingt jemanden gleich als Nörgler oder Neider zu bezeichnen, weil sich da jemand Gedanken macht!  

Tauscht Argumente aus und werdet dabei bitte nicht persönlich!


----------



## Donsteffi (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo Aga,

ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen auch bei den Wracks, wir hatten zu viert so um die 200 Kg.
Natürlich wurde auch unser Fange bereits vertilgt.
Ich kenne die Sache, " mit dem  keinen Biss verpassen " !!!!
Ich habe aber trozdem ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Wir wurde jedoch von unserem Skipper nahegelegt nicht im Board darüber zu berichten.

Es wundert mich, das niemand nach den GPS Daten fragt.

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Zanderkisser (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo,

Ich möcht jetz auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.Ich  bin a waschechter Bayer und fisch auch nur dort.Also kann ich über´s Meeresfischen bzw. die Entnahme und sonstiges nich viel zu sagen.
Aber meine persönliche Meinung ist es das man Agalatze diese zahlreichen Fänge schon gönnen kann und der Fang auch absolut sinnvoll verteilt worden ist.Kein einziger Fisch wurde irgendwie nur der Stückzahl wegen getötet.Bei einem Schonmaß von 35 cm waren laut Agalatze auch alle Fische gut massig.
Ich kann aber auch den Trollvater verstehen.Ich finde eine Fangbegrenzung wär auch hier sinnvoll.(Falls das irgendwie möglich und nachzuvollziehen wäre).Ich kann an meinem Gewässer auch nicht fischen und fangen bis der Notarzt kommt.
Aber solange dies im Meer möglich ist,wird es bei entsprechendem Erfolg des oder der Angler auch mal vorkommen,das die Fischkisten so gut gefüllt sind wie bei Agalatze.
Dir Agalatze Petri Heil für den echt tollen Fang...


----------



## Ansgar (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hi Oh Nehmo,

es ist sicher etwas wahres dran an Deinem Statement. 

Generell wollte ich hier nur aufzeigen, was evtl "kritikwuerdig" an der Dorschaktion waere in Abgrenzung zu einigen Sachen, die hier m.E. unberechtigt kritisiert wurden. Die "Gier" wie Du schreibst, koennte man kritisieren, ob man das - weil evtl. ein "ausreichend qualifizierendes Kriterium" vorliegt - dann auch tun muss steht natuerlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich habe also lediglich "analysiert", wenn Du so willst...   


Wo Du aber gerade dabei bist, ueber diese "Gier" zu berichten:
Fuer mich ist es z.B. schoen, wenn ich eine Forelle gefangen habe aufzuhoeren und mich an den Bach zu setzen und mich einfach ueber den Tag zu freuen. Klar, beim Dorsche angeln duerfen es auch 10 oder 20 sein-keine Frage. Dann lass ich es sein-und das obwohl meine Familie mehr vertragen koennte. Auch wenn da der Riesenschwarm ist... 
Aber ich will damit natuerlich nicht sagen, dass man nur genau 10 Dorsche fangen darf, weil man sonst unmoralisch ist (Ist ohnehin nicht an mir das zu bestimmen). Seine persoenliche Grenze muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
Wenn Du mich persoenlich fragen wuerdest, wuerde ich sagen, dass fuer mich das Angeln viel viel mehr ist als nur Filetmasse oder viele Fische fangen - Berichte von wahren Massenfaengen suggerieren mir persoenlich, dass  es Leute geben koennte, fuer die das nicht der Fall ist. 
Und *das* tut mir dann leid, denn die verstehen in meinen Augen nicht, das angeln so viel mehr sein kann, als Fische fangen (s.Kommentar -ich glaube- Ralle: "Angeln - Fisch fangen - Natur - und Spaß und Freude!" dem kann ich nur zustimmen). 
Aber deshalb wuerde ich hier keine unwahren Behauptungen aufstellen oder unflaetige Bemerkungen machen...

Also, no worries, no misunderstandings & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## schottfisch (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

ist schon völlig ok, mit 3 mann 162 dorsche am tag zu fangen. 
ich freue mich für die 3.
kann sie voll verstehen.
und danke auch, dass ihr so großzügig seid und das verratet.
war auch mal vor fehmarn mit 3 mann und boot raus und haben in 2 stunden 45 gehabt.
und auch alles solche schönen von 45-60 cm.
ich habe auch schon mal vom kutter nur 2 am tag gehabt.
da aber solche angaben hier so offen evtl., warum auch immer, berechtigt oder nicht berechtigt,doch etwas neid hervorrufen könnten,
wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller, auf solche veröffentlichungen zu verzichten.
viel mehr belastet mich, dass einige so geil auf riesendorsche sind, die uns doch den nachwuchs liefern sollen.
ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, wenn ich jemals einen dorsch über 110 cm fange und es noch tiefenmäßig möglich ist, ihn schonend zurückzusetzen.
da nehme ich lieber viele von der angegebenen größe .
wie steht ihr zu den "riesendorschen" und ihrer verwertung?
schottfisch


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich kann an meinem Gewässer auch nicht fischen und fangen bis der Notarzt kommt.
> Aber solange dies im Meer möglich ist,wird es bei entsprechendem Erfolg des oder der Angler auch mal vorkommen,das die Fischkisten so gut gefüllt sind wie bei Agalatze.
> Dir Agalatze Petri Heil für den echt tollen Fang...



Dieser Tag war ein "Highlight" für Aga!!!
Nicht das ganz Süddeutschland denkt das wir Nordlichter uns jeden Tach nach Feierabend aufs Boot setzen und für den miesen Fischbestand der Ozeane verantwortlich sind 



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Also, no worries, no misunderstandings & all the best
> Ansgar



Moin Ansgar,
is auch nicht so rübergekommen #6


----------



## Zanderkisser (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Tag war ein "Highlight" für Aga!!!
> Nicht das ganz Süddeutschland denkt das wir Nordlichter uns jeden Tach nach Feierabend aufs Boot setzen und für den miesen Fischbestand der Ozeane verantwortlich sind
> @ oh-nemo
> Nein,nein,so hab ich das nich gemeint.Ich gönn Agalatze jeden einzelnen Fisch!!!
> Nur solang jeder soviel fangen kann wie er mag,darf man auch nicht schimpfen wenn´s jemand tut.Hätt ich an Agalatze´s Stelle auch gemacht.Mei Verwandschaft hätt sich in dem Fall auch über frischen Dorsch gefreut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Es gibt für bei Ansichten gute Argumente, mich freuts, dass hier ein vernünftiger Stil gepflegt wird.
Weiter so!


----------



## Waldi (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin,
selbst 100 Dorsche und mehr kann man sinnvoll verwerten! (Auch wenn man selbst keinen Fisch mag) Und wenn man über all die Jahre einen Durchschnittswert dem Aufwand entgegenstellt, wird man feststellen, daß es immernoch günstiger ist den Fisch zu kaufen. Also Agalatze ich wünsche Dir auch bei Euren nächsten Versuchen volle Kisten und laß Dir kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Servus. Ich hab zwar noch nie einen Dorsch gefangen aber schon öfter mal einen gegessen. Persönlich möchte ich sagen das mir 5 Dorsche gereicht hätten aber meine Schwiegermutter würde sich mindestens 20 oder 30 in die Tiefkühltruhe geben. Was die Fisch verputz müßte sie eigentlich schon Schuppen und ne Schwimmblase haben. Ich würde mir auch nie Anmaßen einen Angler wegen so einem Fang anzumachen. Das sind sogenannte Sternstunden die man nicht jeden Tag hat. Also Respekt und Mahlzeit laß es dir und deiner Verwandtschaft schmecken.


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

oh man oh man... ich wollte hier wirklich nicht für soviel zündstoff sorgen. wollte eigentlich nur mal meinen fang präsentieren, da ich mich gefreut hatte.

erstmal danke an alle die mir die fische gönnen und nicht denken, dass ich ein schrecklicher babydorschmörder bin !:m 
ich bin wirklich seit jahren fairer und sportlicher angler. ich freue mich hauptsächlich daran in der natur zu sein und schöne tage zu haben. keinesfalls bin ich nur darauf aus fische in massen ins boot zu zerren.
dann wäre ich fischer geworden. es geht mir um das hobby und die natur.
ich habe jeden fisch waidgerecht versorgt und auch jeden fisch filitiert.
hat übrigens sehr lange gedauert.
man ist wirklich oft beim angeln wo es nicht so gut läuft, und die fische waren wirklich innerhalb von zwei wochen gegessen. die meisten schon drei tage später. meine familie ist total gierig nach den dorschen. und wenns dann mal welchen gibt, dann essen die sogar zwei tage hintereinander dorsch. 
ich hoffe dass ich in zukunft trotzdem weiterhin meine bilder einstellen kann ohne ärger zu bekommen.

@ trollvater
schade dass du mir in meiner pm mail nicht geantwortet hast.
dachte wür können das mal so aus der welt schaffen. klar hat jeder seine ansichten und das akzeptiere ich auch, aber was du erzählst ist leider 
ein wenig blödsinn.
die fische sind alle 50-60 cm gewesen. das bedeutet 15-20cm über maß !!!!
beim brandungsangeln zum beispiel kannst du froh sein wenn du mal einen in der größe hast. da sind die größen meist viel kleiner.
und ich glaube auch nicht, dass du deine fische erst mit nimmst wenn sie 30 cm über maß sind oder was auch immer.
nichts desto trotz habe ich mich versucht in deine lage zu versetzen, aber du bist auch ganz schön forsch zur sache gegangen.
vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch mal versuchen in meine lage zu versetzen und mich ein wenig verstehen
gruß agalatze:m 

@ oh nemo
danke, ich hätte das alles ähnlich formuliert

@ansgar
auch für deine stellungnahme danke
ich hätte die überschrift wirklich nicht so prollig schreiben sollen.
den vorwurf kann ich mir machen und das sehe ich auch ein.
habe mir allerdings auch ehrlich gesagt keine gedanken darüber, dass es für solchen zündstoff sorgen könnte. habe mich nur so gefreut und hoffe dass ihr meine bilder auch weiterhin sehen wollt

so das war erstmal was ich dazu zu sagen habt.

ich wünsche euch allen dass ihr auch mal solche tage erlebt.
es war nämlich echt klasse !!!:z


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Aga ,
danke noch für das was Du mir eben vor die Tür gestellt hast :q :q :q


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ oh nemo

hehe kein problem- morgen wieder ??? 

schöner fang !!!


----------



## Ansgar (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ Agalatze: Dafuer hast Du aber jetzt ne 1A Stellungnahme abgegeben und das auch im richtigen Thread und fuer mich 100%ig ueberzeugend. Dafuer RESPEKT (Smileys habe ich in diesem Thread genug gesehen - ich schreibe lieber das Wort). 

All the best 
Ansgar

PS: Glaube ich Dir, dass Du das nicht vorausgesehen hast. Ist halt ein sensibles Thema mit den vielen Fischen - gerade wer nach Norwegen faehrt kennt die Thematik. In Australien gibt es fuer das Meeresangeln ein Mass, das sagt "max 25 Bream" oder "max 5 Kingfish" oder so, dann ist Schluss.

PPS: Ey, Oh Nemo, Du wolltest doch das Bild mit den richtigen Fischen reinstellen, nicht das mit den Koederfischen??? )


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Aga,
Ansgar nimmt sowas als Köder,was wir mit nach Hause nehmen.
Sachmal Ansgar wenn ich das nachste mal bei Dir in der Nähe bin wolln wir´n büschen Fischen gehen? Spass beiseite,da hätte ich ja mal voll Bock drauf,is aber nich umme Ecke.
Du Glücklicher,
watt machst Du den in Down-Under?
Kannst ja per PN schicken
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

danke ansgar- das tut mir sehr gut sowas zu hören.
ich nehme mir sowas nämlich schnell zu herzen und denke drüber nach.


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Ey, Oh Nemo, Du wolltest doch das Bild mit den richtigen Fischen reinstellen, nicht das mit den Koederfischen??? )



Du bist mir so eine Marke


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hi  #h 
@ Agalatze
Ein *fettes Petri*  :m 

Warum muss man sich hier überhaupt für seine Fänge rechtvertigen  #d 
Find ich echt zum  :v 

Gönne dir jeden Fisch  :m 

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## ollidi (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Ich machs kurz!

Ein dickes Petri zu dem Fang! :m


----------



## Dok (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ Marcel1409 

Deine Meinung in allen ehren, die ist dein gutes Recht und auch *nicht* der Stein des Anstoßes hier!!!

Aber ich bitte dich deinen Ton etwas besonnener zu wählen!


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Also Marcel 1409 ob wichtig oder nicht,
jedenfalls ein netter Kerl und nun erstmal wilkommen im Board :m 

Hm Ralle sehe ich auch so,

forscher Einstieg…
ich möchte mich hier mal dafür bedanken dass das Niveau hier hochgehalten wird, das macht ein gutes Forum aus.

Aber ich will hier auch die Position von Trollvater und Ansgar auch etwas stützen.

Das übermäßige Entnahme und schlechter Umgang mit dem Fisch unser Bild als Angler nach Außen eintrübt, darüber sind wir ja uns wohl alle einig.
Und über 50 Dorsche sind verdammt üpig. Wer das mehrmals pro Woche macht sollte sich nen Gewerbeschein holen müssen…

Aber es gibt hier auch Leute im Board, die kommen 3-4-mal in der Woche ans Wasser, fangen vielleicht 2-3 Fische pro Tag und haben so gesehen ungleich mehr als derjenige der nur 3-4 mal im Jahr zum Forellenpuff oder nach Norge geht.

Ich denke dass hier im Board diese Diskussion immer wieder kommt und das ist auch richtig so. Unendlich sind die Ressourcen wirklich nicht, was nicht heißt das releasen die Lösung ist.

Mann kann man auch mal darüber nachdenken was man davon halten soll wenn ein 35 Pfund Karpfen 25 mal im Jahr gefangen wird und wieder realeast wird.
(Essen will den doch eh keiner mehr)
Zum andern leben in solchen „natürlichen“ Teichen die meisten Großkarpfen nur noch von den Boilles, ist doch schon nen bischen makaber, oder

R.R #h


----------



## Alf Stone (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Sauber Marcel1409, nach glatten acht Monaten nach der Registrierung sich bei solch einem Thema zum ersten Posting hinreissen zu lassen... :m


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hehy Doc,
das ging nun nicht gegen deinen Brock`n von Karpfen (grins...)

R.R. #h


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Marcel1409, nach glatten acht Monaten nach der Registrierung sich bei solch einem Thema zum ersten Posting hinreissen zu lassen... :m


Vieleicht waren die anderen Threads Ihm zu Öde 
Man muss sich ja nicht allzuschnell zu einem Posting hinreissen lassen 
8 Monate is doch O.K. fürs erste :q

Ne mal im ernst,Marcell die Mods sind in Ordnung und halten das Board ein büschen Sauber.
Sonst würde das hier bösartig eskalieren.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang!
Lass es Dir nicht miesmachen, es gibt immer Leute die an allem rummäckeln und alles verbieten wollen was spassmacht. Solange es sie nicht selbst trifft. 
Also: weiter so! Und schön posten, wenns mal wieder rappelt 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## camper63 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

162 Dorsche mit drei Mann?#r #d 
Herzl. Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Tiffy (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

So Jungs,

schluss jetzt !!

Ansonsten schließe ich den Thread für 24 Stunden damit sich die Gemüter wieder abkühlen können !


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

ja jetzt seid doch bitte alle wieder lieb zueinander !!!
wäre echt nett.
kann marcel auch verstehen dass er sich über trollvater aufregt, da ich das ja selber tue.
also bitte lieb sein.
danke


----------



## Alf Stone (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@agalatze

Zwar nicht zum Thema, aber mal als Anmerkung. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit du heißt Aalglatze und hab jetzt festgestellt das ich wohl ne neue Brille brauch...
Komisch was soll auch eine Aalglatze sein, da ist doch Agalatze viel einleuchtender...    

Petri Alf


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ alf stone
da bist du nicht der erste und auch nicht der letzte.
es gibt viele die mich aalglatze nennen.
muss aber sagen dass aalglatze eigentlich auch ganz witzig ist.
petri


----------



## schottfisch (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

einverstanden, wir sind wieder alle lieb.
aber was ist mit meiner frage. hat da wirklich keiner eine meinung?
ich wollte nur wissen, ob ihr auch die ganz großen dorsche über 110cm schonend zurücksetzen würdet, wenn es denn ginge.
oder wäre euch das fleisch lieber als millionen nachkommen von den "dickdorschen"?
wie schon gesagt, ich begrüße auch das mitnehmen der dorsche ab 45 cm, auch wenn es mal sehr viele sind.
schottfisch


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> einverstanden, wir sind wieder alle lieb.
> aber was ist mit meiner frage. hat da wirklich keiner eine meinung?
> ich wollte nur wissen, ob ihr auch die ganz großen dorsche über 110cm schonend zurücksetzen würdet, wenn es denn ginge.
> oder wäre euch das fleisch lieber als millionen nachkommen von den "dickdorschen"?
> ...




Geb mal Laichdorsch in der Suche ein. Du wirst dich wundern was hier schon die Fetzen flogen. Lass lieber. Das führte noch nie zu irgendwas. Mach es wie du es für richtig hälst #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Ich habe nur die erste Seite und die letzte Seites des Threads gelesen. Ohne jemandem
auf die Füßchen treten zu wollen, kann ich mir das dazwischen zusammenreimen. Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass die Kollegen sich mal kräftig bedient haben, denn es läuft nicht immer so. Es gibt auch andere Tage.
Was ich nicht gern mag, sind Fotos dieser Art. Es wird einfach dem Fisch nicht gerecht.
Ich hätte die Nachricht auch so geglaubt. Dazu ein Foto des großen Fisches oder eines
besonders schönen. Ich finde grundsätzlich solche Bilder eben nicht gut. Auch die immer wieder veröffentlichten Metzgereibilder mit aufgetürmten Filets. Was sind wir eigentlich?  Angler oder Filetjäger?
Aus diesem Grunde gibts bei mir an Bord auch keine offenen Fischkisten. Ich muß immer still in mich reinlächeln, wenn ich anlege und dann kommen die Leutchen anflaniert, gehen immer höher und passieren das Boot dann im Zehenstand... Ich gebe
schon Auskunft, was geht und auch wo was geht. Aber den Eindruck von Massenfängen zu vermitteln benötigt mein Ego nicht.


----------



## schottfisch (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

hallo timsen,
ist mir klar. ich kenne das von anderen foren.dachte nur, hier gibt es einige vernünftigere angler.
ich kenne das argument, dass die fischer ja auch mit schleppnetz usw. keine rücksicht auf die dicken nehmen.
aber sind wir denn fischer??
aber hast recht, ich schließe das thema ab.
war ja auch nicht direkt zum thema mit den 162.
insofern sowieso ein regelverstoß.
schottfisch


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



> insofern sowieso ein regelverstoß.



Um Gottes willen nein #h

So ein bisschen Offtopic posten ist immer drin. Das wird hier im Board nicht soooo ernst genommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Richtig "ernst" werden wir Mods eigentlich nur bei 2 Sachen:
Wenns persönlich/beleidigend wird oder strafrechtlich relevant oder so Pornogeschichten
Schleichwerbung

Ersteres weil jeder so posten sollte, dass sich nicht unbedingt jemand anders direkt angegriffen fühlt und weil auch nicht alles hier auf dem Board was zu suchen hat.

Zweiteres weil das Board hier ne Menge Geld und Arbeit kostet und es nicht sein kann, dass immer wieder welche versuchen umsonst hier zu werben. Weils zum einen die Member ärgert und auch zu Recht die zahlenden Kunden.

Ansonsten ist die ganze Modmannschaft eigentlich immer nett und entspannt)


----------



## FrankHB (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo Agalatze

Gratuliere. #a 

War die letzten  Tage mit meinem Boot draussen und habe 1 Dorsch gefangen.  

Wenn es bei Dir dafür umso besser gelaufen ist, ist das Gleichgewicht der Ostsee ja wieder in Ordnung.

Also - ordentlich Butter bei de Fische.

Gruß Frank

Habe auch viele Ausfahrten, wo ich gar nichts fange und freue mich dann auch, wenn es gut läuft.


----------



## snofla (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

herzlichsten glückwunsch zu den fischen wirklich super

da das board hier täglich wächst wird es auch immer mal wieder verschiedenen meinungen anderer geben.und das ist auch gut.

nur haltet es doch einfach so wie thomas es geposted hat.


niemanden persöhnlich angreifen,dann kann auch gescheit disskutiert werden


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

man bin ich froh dass wieder ruhe eingekehrt ist.
@ frankHB nächstes mal kommen dann wieder die besseren tage.
drücke die daumen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Übrigens, muss ich auch noch loswerden, weil ich das vorhin gelesen habe:
Auch ich habe den Agalatze schon mit ner Aalglatze vewechselt))


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo timsen,
> ist mir klar. ich kenne das von anderen foren.dachte nur, hier gibt es einige vernünftigere angler.
> ich kenne das argument, dass die fischer ja auch mit schleppnetz usw. keine rücksicht auf die dicken nehmen.
> aber sind wir denn fischer??
> ...


@schottfisch : Mach dir mal die Mühe "Laichdorsch" in die Suche einzugeben !
Du wirst dich wundern wie viele Boardis mit dir konform gehen 

@AALGLATZE () : Petri heil !!!


----------



## Stokker (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Toller Fischzug.Petri Heil zu so einem netten Fang.Wie weit sind diese Wracks eigentlich draussen ??
Nicht das ich jetzt gleich losstürmen will,aber ich wüsste gerne ob ich sie mit dem BB erreiche.
Grüsse von STOKKER


----------



## Nordangler (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Thomas Pornos ? wo ?? will sie auch sehen ;-)
Aber nun einmal im Ernst. Man kann ja an so einen Posting erkennen, wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sind.
Aber auch ich bitte hier als Member. Achtet auf eure Schreibweisen und Überlegungen.
Ein ernst gemeintes und richtiges geschrieben Posting bewirkt mehr als jede üble Anmache.
Vor allen sollten wir nicht vergessen, das wir eine Gemeinschaft sind. Wenn nicht sogar mit eine der größten Weltweit. In der Wirtschaft standen wir vor 2 Jahren an Platz 6.
Nun noch einmal zur Fangmenge.
162 Dorsch mit 3 Mann in einer guten Fanggröße sind jedem zu können.
Nicht jeder Tag, ist so ein Erlebnis.
Bedenkt doch einfach uns Meerforellenangler. 5 Tage stehen sie am Wasser und fangen nichts und das bei ca. 1800 Würfen. (schätzung von mir)
Da kommt auch keiner von uns Mefoanglern und beschwert sich, das kein Fisch da.
Beim nächsten Mal fängt man halt wieder eine. Und über jedes Silber freue ich mich.

Oder die Karpfenangler, die Hechtangler, Die Zanderjäger. Sie alle fangen keine Massen.
Das der Dorsch wiederrum eine Fisch ist, der wirklich in Mengen zu fangen ist, sei jedem Meeresangler gekönnt.
Man bedenke auch die Urlauber. Der Schluchti aus Bayern, der mit Frau und Kind ein mal im Jahr zu uns kommt. Und wenn er nach 2 Wochen mit 300 Dorsch nach Hause fährt, hat er mein volles Verständnis und ich freue mich über sein Erfolg.
Haupsache er hat die Regeln der fach gerechten Angelei angewendet.
Das Geld wieder rum das er hier läßt landet auch zum Teil in den Angelverbänden die daraus wieder bestimmte Besatzmethoden durchführe.
Hier dazu der Begriff
Fakten>>Diagnose>>Prognose. Wird in der Pädagogik angewendet und trifft auch hier zu.
Aber nun reicht es erst mal.
In diesem Sinne.

Euer Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Stokker Ich empfehle die Apenrader Bucht für so eine Tour. Dort kannst du genau so fangen und das in nur 200 Meter Entfernung zum Ufer.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ Agalatze

Aaaallsssoooo!
Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang!  :m 
Und das meine ich ehrlich. Das die Fische maßig waren, versteht sich ja von selbst. Und wenn Du sie sinnvoll verwerten kannst ( hast ), dann ist doch alles bestens!  :z 
Meine "Bemerkung" kommt daher weil ich schon einige Angler gesehen habe die sich mit Fisch "ordentlich" eingedeckt haben und dann die Hälfte weggeschmissen habe, weil der Fisch schlecht geworden ist.
Na ja und dazu ist der Fisch ja nun wirklich zu schade.
Und ne Fangbeschränkung gibt es ja nicht in der Ostsee. Also ist doch alles in Butter.
Ich wünsche Dir, Deiner Familien und der gesamten Verwandtschaft einen "Guten Appetit"!  #g


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ stokker
wir waren in der hohwachter bucht etwas weiter ab-also leider nicht in bb reichweite.
ich kenne ja relativ viele wracks, aber in bb reichweite leider keins. das würde mich aber auch mal interessiern. bringt bestimmt super viel spaß.
@ mefohunter84
danke danke...
und ganz ehrlich wurde bei uns noch nie ein fisch weg geworfen. dafür sind die alle viel zu gierig in der verwandschaft. echt schlimm mit denen !!!
drücke dir die daumen dass die mefos bald mal wieder richtig in die rute langen !

petri an alle


----------



## Ansgar (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin Moin 

@ Alf & Nemo  :m 


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht waren die anderen Threads Ihm zu Öde
> Man muss sich ja nicht allzuschnell zu einem Posting hinreissen lassen
> 8 Monate is doch O.K. fürs erste :q



@ Rausreisser: Ich hoffe, Du hast damit nicht gemeint, dass Trollvater und ich die gleiche Position vertreten... 

@all: was ist denn mit den Postings von Marcel1409 und Ralle passiert? Und Tiffy wollte den Thread sogar kurzeitig sperren? 
Da bin ich ja froh, dass alles wieder ruhig geworden ist-glaube Agalatze -Aalglatze- ) hatte so schon mehr Ueberraschungen mit dem Thread als ihm lieb war. 

Also, denke, dass Thema hier hat sich jetzt erledigt-alles ist gut. Schoen.

All the best - take it easy - thank god it's Friday )
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo Ansgar,

ich möchte natürlich nicht den Eindruck aufkommen lassen das keine Differenzen zwischen Deiner und Trollvaters Position zu erkennen gibt.

Aber Du hast hier auch eine sinvolle kritische Position vertreten.
Ich verzichte darauf aus Deinem 2.Posting in diesem Thread zu zitieren weil Du ja sehr wohl Dein eigenes Wort reden kannst.

Aber ich meine, es gilt hier noch mal auf die den wohl ewigen Spannungspunkt zwischen Massenfang und schönen Fang hinzuweisen und das ist ja auch von
Standpunkt des geneigten Lesers eine Frage der Präsentation und Ausdrucksweise.
Dieses wurde ja auch von Agalatze schon bemerkt

Na, nun las ich es mal gut sein

Grüße nach Downunder aus dem noch sonnigen Hamburg…

R.R. :m 


PS:
Has Du mal was von Big Game fischen in der Celebes See gehört?
Ich glaub Du bist da am dichtesten dran
Na ich mach da mal nen Threat auf wenn’s konkret wird…. :g


----------



## Agalatze (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ ansgar

das kannst du laut sagen. war richtig stressig, aber zum glück ist ja wieder ruhe eingekehrt. bin echt froh darüber

petri


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin Agalatze #h 
wenn Du mal wieder in See stichst und evtl. ein Platz im Boot frei wäre, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

moin andreas !
ist kein problem mit dem mitnehmen. habe allerdings seit dem thread
schon ein paar mehr anfragen bekommen wegen mitfahren.
wollte dann mal der reihe nach jeden mitnehmen.
aber bekommen wir schon hin.


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> moin andreas !
> ist kein problem mit dem mitnehmen. habe allerdings seit dem thread
> schon ein paar mehr anfragen bekommen wegen mitfahren.
> wollte dann mal der reihe nach jeden mitnehmen.
> aber bekommen wir schon hin.



@aalglattglatze
sech mol künn ik dor ook middm schlaouchbood hinn?
Oda isses zu weid draussn?


----------



## Agalatze (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ oh nemo
ist meistens leider außer reichweite.
dazu kommt, dass wir immer die wracks abfahren, da nicht jedesmal fische an jedem wrack sind. das ist leider übel.
aber wir fahren auch mal zusammen raus und lassen uns die ruten krumm biegen.


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh nemo
> ist meistens leider außer reichweite.
> dazu kommt, dass wir immer die wracks abfahren, da nicht jedesmal fische an jedem wrack sind. das ist leider übel.
> aber wir fahren auch mal zusammen raus und lassen uns die ruten krumm biegen.



Jo,sach bescheid :q


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Was soll das heißen, das hier Ruhe eingekehrt ist ????
Hab das ganze gerade erst gelesen und bin zutiefst entsetzt darüber, dass ihr soviele Fische fangen könnt und ich nicht !!!!! #q  #q 
Ich habe jetzt abgrundtiefe Wut auf alle Hamburger und Küstenbewohner und fordere Euch ultimativ auf, Eure Klappspaten in die Hand zu nehmen und endlich die Ostsee nach weiter südlich zu verlegen, damit ich auch mal so viele tolle Fische fangen kann !!!
Neidisch ???  Wer ist hier neidisch ??? Natürlich bin ich neidisch auf Euch Nordlichter !!!!
Ihr habt das Meer vor der Tür und im UI-Cup seid Ihr auch noch drin und ich, was bleibt mir ????
Nur noch das hier:  #2  #2  #2 

Ach so, Agalatze, hab' ich Dir eigentlich schon gratuliert  #c  #r  ?
Das mach ich hiermit und wünsche Dir noch viele so tolle und fischreiche Tage !!!


----------



## voice (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

ich denke...ob richtig oder falsch kann jeder nur für sich selbst entscheiden...und deshalb finde ich dieses forum auch so wichtig...hier setzt man sich auseinander....ob heftig oder nicht ist doch nur ein zeichen der verbundenheit mit der angelei....aber wer hier liest hat die möglichkeit sich ein wirklich umfassendes bild zu machen und so zu einer entscheidung zu kommen.....hier ist alles vertreten und das ist gut so.....solange es nicht in nicht vertretbare bereiche geht finde ich das enau richtig so wie es ist....dafür danke....
voice


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ oh nemo
klar sag ich bescheid wenns losgeht.

@ honeyball
danke für die glückwünsche. ich fand auch das die dorsche mit 50-60 cm schöne fische sind und keine babys. wenn du mal im norden bist kommst mal mit einigen von uns zum angeln ok ?  brandung kutter boot usw....


----------



## LarsDA (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

HUHU,

nicht dass ich dir deinen Dorsch nicht gönne, aber ich denke, man sollte irgendwann so bei 20 oder allerhöchstens 30 pro Person (zumindest in der immer dorscharmeren Ostsee) auf die Bremse treten.
Auch wenn man im Angelrausch ist.
Außerdem wohnst du ja nicht weit von der Ostsee entfernt; da kann man auch mal ganz schnell mal eben zwischendurch hinfahren und ein paar Dorsche fangen und nicht auf einmal so eine Fangorgie veranstalten, noch dazu mit so vielen relativ kleinen Fischen.
Auch wenn es ein schöner Fangerfolg war: für mich ging er in diesem Fall etwas zu weit  #d .

Bis denne....
Lars


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ LarsDA

Was habt ihr in Darmstadt denn für Vorstellungen von Dorschen, relativ klein ist in der Ostsee knapp maßig (35 - 40 cm) aber Fische zwischen 50 und 60 cm sind schon gute Mittelklasse.
Das mit dem mal eben rausfahren würde ja heißen, dass man die Dorsche auf Bestellung fangen könnte, dass wär ja schön.
20 bis 30 Fische als Höchstfangmenge? Muß man dann an Tagen mit nur 3 - 5 Fischen so lange draußen bleiben bis man das Limit erreicht hat? Was ist mit den Schneidertagen?

@ aalglatze
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Superfang!
Beim Fischen hätte dir bestimmt jeder gerne geholfen, aber beim filieren hätten bestimmt viele einen Schwächeanfall vorgetäuscht.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass du nur das Richtige getan hast, die Chamce zu nutzen die sich gerade an diesem Tag ergeben hat. Dafür fährt man dann eben erst in drei Wochen wieder los und nicht in zwei Tagen, allein schon wegen dem Muskelkater. Ich bin mir sicher, dass 80 - 90 % der Hochseeangler genauso gehandelt hätten wie du. Und die sache mit dem Neid, da ist bestimmt auch irgendwas dran.
Im übrigen würd ich auch gerne auf deine Liste, wegen mitnehmen oder so?

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## hechtrudi (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

glückwunsch glatze, schöner fang!!!rüdi #r


----------



## Stokker (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Toller Fang Aga,das würde ich mir auch schmecken lassen.Fotografieren kann man auch hinterher.

Ich habe 2x eine Aalnacht erlebt wo sie gebissen haben wie die Wilden.12+17 Stück blieben bei mir.Eine Rute musste ich beiseitelegen so heftig ging es zu.
Das sind Sternstunden, die man selten erlebt.Die muss man mitnehmen.
Wenn ich natürlich öfters solche Fänge zu erwarten hätte,dann würde ich mich einschränken.Aber ich wüsste nicht wo man da anfängt.Petri Heil


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

162 Dorsche bei drei Mann finde ich auch bißchen übertrieben. Man hätte früher aufhören können! Soll aber jeder selbst entscheiden! Nur diejenigen sollen sich nicht wundern , wenn dann in Zukunft bald die Dorsche immer kleiner und weniger werden! In der Brandung ist es ja mittlerweile schon so!

Ich gönne Euch die Dorsche. Nur jeder sollte sein Maß haben! Angeln soll Erholung sein und nicht nach dem Angeln in Stress ausarten!!!

Hoffentlich habt ihr wenigstens eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung vom Filetieren! Selbst bei 50 Dorschen sind das mehr als  100 kg Filet! Hoffentlich kommt er Euch schon am A...h raus!  



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Samstag hatte ich 25 Stück mitgenommen. Heute ist kein Filet mehr da.
> Habe 3 Gören und sogar meine holde Frau ist Dorschfilet.
> Zusammen werden ca pro Mahlzeit ca. 15 Fielt weggenagelt. 2x haben wir Fisch gegessen= ca. 30 Filet


Und mit 3 Kindern und Frau 15 Filets essen halte ich als gerücht. Wenn ich  50-60cm Dorsche filetiere, schafft ein Erwachsener gerade mal 2-3 Filets! Ansonsten kannst nicht filetieren, oder es gibt keine Beilage. Jeden Tag futtert ihr ja wohl auch keinen Fisch!

Jeder sollte mal über sein Maß nachdenken und nicht einfach ohne Verstand alles rausholen, was geht. Hätte ihr 1000 Dorsche gefangen in der Zeit, hättet ihr auch nicht aufgehört!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Tach ! Glückwunsch zu dem Fang ! kommt ja wohl nicht jedesmal vor das die Kisten sooo voll sind ....   #d ..... solange er in der Tat sinnvoll verwertet wird.
 Finde es nur immer schade wenn gerade auf die großen Laichdorsche gejagd wird ! von allen, d.h. Berufsfischern und Anglern ..... die sollten meiner Meinung nach mal einige Jahre geschont werden um die Bestände mal wieder aufzupäppeln ! War auch mal im Winter mitn Kutter draußen und nach dem Fangfieber kam dann bei mir das große Jammern als ich aus dem 11 Pfünder ne riesen Kugel Laich für die Möven über Bord geworfen habe .... :c


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@Bba


> Hoffentlich kommt er Euch schon am A...h raus!



Da bin ich sicher:

Man weiss, dass ca. 78 % der Männer und ca. 64 % der Frauen eine Stuhlfrequenz von 1 pro Tag bis 2-6 pro Woche und mehr aufweisen.

Aber interessant worum Du Dich sorgst. #d 

R.R. #c


----------



## Lachskiller (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Darum darf man in Nowegen auch nur noch 25 kg mitnehmen ,ich finde das richtig wie lange wollen die von den Fisch essen;+ 

Ich sehe angeln als Hobby und nicht umbedingt Fleisch zumachen

Gruß LK


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

also erstmal danke an stokker,hechtrudi,torskfisk und hd4ever

@ larsDA hast du schonmal an der deutschen ostseeküste geangelt ? dorsche zwischen 50-60 cm sind wirklich schöne fische. wenn du in die brandung fährst oder auf nem kutter bist, dann wette ich, dass du nur selten tage hast, wo der durchschnitt in dieser größenordung liegt ! meistens sagen dass nur die norwegenangler, die aus dem süden kommen, aber noch nie hier bei uns in der ostsee geangelt haben. soll jetzt kein angriff sein, aber das sind wirklich gute größen !!!!! dazu kommt klarerweise die ansicht eines jeden. ich finde es zum beispiel eher unpassend die großen fische die gute laichmengen erbringen können heraus zu angeln ! mehr brauche ich zu dem thema wohl nicht sagen oder ? und wenn das maß bei 35 cm liegt, dann mache ich bestimmt nicht schlimmes ! und dazu kannst du mir glauben, dass die meisten, ich würde sagen 95 % der ostseeangler fische schon ab 35-40cm mitnehmen.

@bellyboatangler die verwertung der fische ist überhaupt kein problem. meine familie ist sehr narrisch auf fisch und wie ich schon geschrieben habe gibt es bei mir sehr viele die nur so darum betteln. die fische waren nach ungefähr einer woche gegessen. und das meine ich auch so.

und mal im ernst... wie oft ist man los und fängt mal nicht so gut#d 
das passiert nur zu genüge.

also ich wünsche euch auch mal so ein erlebnis !!!
petri


----------



## mot67 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst bei 50 Dorschen sind das mehr als  100 kg Filet!



vielleicht solltest du mal filetierkurse geben?
den aus 50 um die 50cm langen dorschen 100kg filet zu schneiden, das möcht ich auch gern können 
gruss mot


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@mot67
ja dann hat er das mit dem filetieren wirklich sehr gut drauf !!!
schön wäre es ja


----------



## LarsDA (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo,

ich muss es dir nochmal deutlich sagen:
ich würde so ein Erlebnis wie mit dieser Fischmenge gar nicht haben WOLLEN.
ich würde nämlich vorher aufhören.
deine theorie, wenige große dorsche leben zu lassen, dafür aber viele kleine mitzunehmen, kann ich ebenfalls nicht teilen.
ich kann so eine äusserung eigentlich nur damit entschuldigen, dass du dich vielleicht über den aktuellen dorschbestand in der ostsee, über fortpflanzung und lebensweise der dorsche noch nicht richtig schlau gemacht hast.
hättest du das, würdest du SO nicht argumentieren.
aber: schwamm drüber!
die fische sind gefangen und du wirst dich wohl auch zukünftig nicht daran hindern lassen, massenfänge zu tätigen. viel spaß dabei!  #d 

lars


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

und ich finde deine meinung genauso schwachsinnig !
aber das ist ja ne ansichtssache würde ich sagen. deshalb braucht man sich hier ja nicht streiten. und neider gibt es immer bei solchen fängen. das ist mir auch klar. 
du hast wohl leider keine ahnung welche größen in der ostsee standard sind oder ????
sieht nicht so aus als hättest du das. wir sind hier nicht in norwegen.
und wenn ich jetzt 4-6 mal im jahr losziehe, dann ist das nicht so schlimm als wenn jemand jede woche seine 15-20 dorsche fängt. auch mal daran gedacht oder willst du nur meckern ?
zudem beteilige ich mich sogar aktiv am schutz der ostsee und der schonung des dorschbestandes.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

ach ja und ich glaube kaum, dass wir angler mit unseren knapp 8 % fanganteil der fische in der ostsee ernsthaft den bestand des dorsches gefährden. das sind dann doch eher die berufsfischer oder nicht ? sicher machen wir auch einen anteil aus, aber der ist gering im vergleich.


----------



## FrankHB (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

#a  #a Agalatze #a  #a 

Du hast gar keinen Grund Dich zu rechtfertigen.

Ist doch Alles O.K.

Wenn es bei Dir im Vorgarten natürlich so aussieht ( siehe Foto) - dann sollte man noch mal darüber reden #w 

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

naja man ist trotzdem manchmal sehr angepisst wenn man von einigen leuten irgendeinen blödsinn zu hören bekommt wie 50-60 cm dorsche sind babys usw...
naja was solls. ich lasse mir das nicht vermiesen.
hehe und so wie auf dem bild siehts zum glück bei mir nicht aus. der gestank wäre wohl auch nicht so angenehm bei dem wetter jetzt hier.
finde deinen spruch auch sehr passend zu dem thema !
bin nicht geboren um so zu leben, wie du es willst 
dickes petri @ frankhb


----------



## Dorschminister (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@FrankHB

ich habe auf deinem Foto mal nachgezählt es sind genau 162 Fische  

@agalatze lass dich nicht anmachen


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Mein Gott ne.
Hier geht es ja immer noch hoch her.

Ich habe mir die Sache nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin mir sicher dass ich nicht anders gehandelt hätte.

Wenn die Familie so narrisch auf Fisch ist dann soll sie ihn bekommen!!!
Ist doch schön wenn es mal so läuft. Als Fehmarn Urlauber (Brandung) träume ich von 60cm Dorschen.
Habe leider noch keinen gefangen.

Aber morgen Abend wird der 80cm Zander gegrillt (nicht von mir gefangen aber von mir gegrillt). Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Obwohl. Den hätten die Jungs wieder rein schmeissen sollen denn wenn nur 2 Leute morgen Abend Magenverstimmung haben bekommen wir ihn nicht alle  :m 

Zusammenfassung: Glückwunsch zu dem Fang.


----------



## FrankHB (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Dorschminister

Stimmt   Habe ich auch gezählt   

Du siehst das genauso wie ich.

Hätte das einer von einem Angelkutter  berichtet, wäre dieser in der nächsten Zeit ausgebucht.

Obwohl ich da schon ganz andere Zahlen gehört habe.

Agalatze

Den Spruch habe ich mir auf meine Flagge geschrieben, denn Du kannst es nie Allen recht machen.

Aber ist ja auch gut, dass wir nicht alle einer Meinung sind.

Gruß Frank


----------



## LarsDA (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Hallo Loide!

nix gegen (angler-)kameradschaftlichen Zusammenhalt.
Aber wenn der so weit geht, dass andere Meinungen so durch den Kakao gezogen werden und solche kurzsichtigen Äusserungen zur Tagesordnung werden, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
Ich bin weder neidisch auf den Fang - ich habe gesagt, dass ich in der Ostsee ein solches Fangergebnis niemals haben würde - noch gönne ich irgendjemandem seine Dorsche nicht.
Es ging lediglich um die Menge.
Und der Vergleich mit dem Bild des Trockendorsches aus Nordnorwegen ist auch daneben. Die sind dort erstmal wesentlich ausgewachsener, als die, um die es in dem fraglichen Bericht geht und sie sind wesentlich zahlreicher.
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend ein Norweger ein 45-cm-Fischlein zu Trockenfisch verarbeiten würde.
Lars


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin Lars



> ein 45-cm-Fischlein



Freue mich, wenn ich so ein _Fischlein_ an der Angel habe. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ansgar (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und ich finde deine meinung *genauso schwachsinnig * !
> aber das ist ja ne ansichtssache würde ich sagen. deshalb braucht man sich hier ja nicht streiten. und neider gibt es immer bei solchen fängen. das ist mir auch klar.
> *du hast wohl leider keine ahnung * welche größen in der ostsee standard sind oder ????
> sieht nicht so aus als hättest du das. wir sind hier nicht in norwegen.
> ...




Maenners, nu lass uns doch mal wieder den Ball flach halten...
Ist jetzt Freitag abend hier und ich sitz hier ganz entspannt mit einem "Crown Lager" in der Hand und mein Blick schweift so ein bisschen ueber die City und ich denke an meinen Grouper Trip am Wochenende...
Das solltet Ihr auch tun-anstatt Leute als schwachsinnig oder neidisch zu diffamieren. Wer andere abqualifiziert, qualifziert sich selber ab... ) 
So, nun mal easy - ist doch bald Wochenende.

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Wenn ich einmal im Jahr an der Küste aufschlage freue ich mich über ein paar Dorsche.
Es dürfen auch ruhig ein paar mehr sein...

Andreas,du sagst es....


----------



## Tiffy (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Leute, Ball flach halten !

Tolleranz und zur Not auch Gnade walten lassen. Dann sollten auch schwierige Themen vernünftig zu händeln sein.

@ agalatze,

Du solltest mal Deine Formulierungen überdenken...


----------



## FrankHB (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

LarsDA

Tut mir leid, dass Du meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden hast und die Aussagekraft des Fotos.

Sollte das Thema und Rumgehacke eigentlich entschärfen.

Ich hoffe, Du kommst öfters mal zu uns an die Küste und hast dann schöne Angeltage.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ tiffy
meine ausdrucksweise bezieht sich auf seine meinung und nicht auf ihn.
somit darf ich wohl sagen dass ich es schwachsinnig finde ohne dass du gleich meinst ich solle mein ton dämpfen. in anderen threads wird auch gesagt, dass zum beispeil autobahn-schnellfahrer lebensmüde usw sind ohne dass jemand etwas sagt. naja nichts desto trotz werde ich mal weiter schreiben und tiffy bitte mitlesen !

@ larsDA du scheinst es irgendwie nicht zu verstehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich habe nicht alle 162 dorsche alleine gefangen sondern ungefähr 54.
weil du mir in der pm geschrieben hast dass ich bei 100 wohl nicht aufhören würde.
dann jetzt ungefähr zu 10. mal..... die KLEINSTEN dorsche waren 50-60 cm
und nicht 45 cm !!!!! viele waren über 60-94cm.
die kisten sind ja schon 80 cm groß-
ich glaube du hast dir nicht alles durchgelesen sonst würdest du hier einige sachen besser verstehen. soll auch kein angriff sein, da wir beiden ja gesagt haben dass wir frieden wollen, aber ich verstehe dich sonst nicht.
und nochmal nebenbei bekommt man nicht aus 50 dorschen 100KG filet !!!!!
dazu sind bei 54 dorschen die filets sehr schnell gegessen in meiner situation wenn du es gelesen hättest.

und nochmal für alle die scheinbar noch nicht an der ostsee geangelt haben.
sehr sehr oft sind fische mit 40-45cm schöne fische !
und wenn ein hecht 50 cm schonmaß hat dann schmeißt ihr fische von 80cm auch nicht wieder rein weil die zu klein sind.
ist ungefähr das gleiche verhältnis wie beim dorsch mit 35 cm maß und 55 cm.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ ansgar 
wieso eigentlich freitag abend ?
wo bist denn du auf der erdkugel ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

HI Agalatze. Ich sehe das auch nicht so wild, denn ihr habt MAßIGE Dorsche mitgenommen. Ich gratuliere euch zu diesen super Fang. Vor 4 Wochen war ich mit meinem Bruder und einem Kumpel auf der Ostsee. Wir hatten zusammen 54 maßige Dorsche und mit Sicherheit das gleiche an untermaßigen, die selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen durften. Ich gönne euch auf jeden Fall jeden einzelnen Dorsch. Ich denke so einen klasse Tag werdet ihr nicht so schnell wieder erleben. Und davon mal ab fangen wir Angler eh nur den KLEINSTEN Teil. Wir Angler werden mit Sicherheit den Dorschbestand nicht gefährden!!!


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

danke sylverpasi,
du kennst das ja zum glück auch mit den größen der dorsche.

aber ich muss schon echt sagen dass ich mich logischer weise wirklich angepisst fühle wenn gesagt wird ich rotte die dorschbestände wegen EINEM fang aus und ich wäre ein babydorschmörder bei dorschen zwischen 50-60 cm.

ich finde sowas ist eher eine art fiese beleidigung als wenn ich sage dass ich ne meinung schwachsinnig finde.


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Bin ganz deiner Meinung..#g


----------



## Torskfisk (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

@ Tiffy
Andere Aussagen zu diesem Thema waren bestimmt eher geeignet kritisiert zu werden als diese, außerdem muß man für Agalatze auch Verständnis zeigen wenn man für einen Bericht derart angegriffen wird .

@ LarsDA
Bei Äußerungen von deiner Qualität darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn diese nicht ganz ernst genommen werden. Du erweckst hier einen lehrerhaften Eindruck, der allerdings nicht über seinen Tellerrand schauen kann. Wenn du schon über ein empfindliches Ökosystem wie die Ostsee sprichst, dann mußt du auch alle Faktoren sehen und berücksichtigen.Fangquoten, Gammelfischerei, Zerstörung der Laichgebiete, *Einhaltung der Mindestmaße !!*

@ alle
Jetzt pack ich gleich meine sachen und fahr angeln. Wenn ich einen  fang, freu ich mich und wenn es mehr werden bin ich auch nicht böse !!!!!!!!!!

@ Aalglatze
das solltes du vielleicht auch tun, ob du es hinter uns erzählen magst mußt du dann wissen?!
Schönes Wochenende
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Ich denke mal, dass er so reagiert hat, weil er denkt, dass die Fische nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden. Ich habe auch eine Fischesserfamilie. Warum kann man dann nicht ein paar Fische mehr fangen? Solange alles verwertet wird und nicht weggeschmissen wird, ist das alles ok. Wenn ich mal meine Fischwoche habe, dann gehen einige Kg Filets in die Pfanne. Jeder hat seine Meinung über solche Glücktage, aber man sollte seine Meinung nicht reizend niederschreiben. Da muss ein wenig Feingefühl mit rein. Ich war letzten Monat zum ersten Mal in Norge. Wenn ich die Größen so mit der Ostsee vergleiche ist ganz klar, dass die Ostseedorsche meist nicht so groß sind, wie die in Norge. Wer nur nach Norge fährt und dort Großdorsche fängt sagt doch ganz klar zu unseren Dorschen BABY´s. Da sollte die Realität nicht verloren gehen bei den Vergleichen, denn 50-60 cm sind für die Ostsee schon Mittelklasse, also sehr ordentlich. Mein Statement soll sich jetzt nicht negativ auf Kritiken anderer legen!!! Das ist keine Anmache oder so. 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Kann man nicht mal endlich mit dem Gehacke aufhören ??
Ich wundere mich echt über soviel, ich sage mal Neid und Mißgunst.
Was wollt ihr denn machen, wenn ich hier Fotos reinstelle der dänischen Gammelfischerei?? Mich erdolchen, ertränken oder ähnlichem ??
Habe dieses Jahr so um die 600 Dorsche gefangen und davon nichts weggeschmissen. Keiner hat gesagt ich bin ein böser Bube.
Die haben doch nur 162 Dorsche gefangen mit 3 Mann !!!
Hallo !!! Wacht mal auf !!!
Gestern habe ich ne Wildsau von 70 kg bekommen. Ne einzelnde Keule wollt die Sau nicht rausrücken. Mußte sie nun im ganzen nehmen. Was bin ich nun?? Ein Wald und Wiesentiertotalvernichter ??

Also wie gesagt, ich blicke wirklich fassungslos auf diesen Thread und hoffe, das ich nie solche Angler bei mir habe, wenn ich mit meinem Boot anlege und den Fisch auspacke.

Aalglatze mach dir nichts draus. Nimm es als solches hin und wunder dich nicht.
Meinen Beistand ist dir sicher.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Moin, kommt drauf an wie du die Wildsau bekommen hast. Per Lieferung direkt vom bekannten Jäger oder mit der Frontschürze deines Wagens


----------



## Tiffy (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: 162 Dorsch !!!!!!*

Wisst Ihr,

ich hab noch andere Dinge zu tun als ständig wieder hier mitlesen zu müssen. Beachtet einfach die normalen Umgangsregeln der zwischenmenschlichen Konversation und gut ist !

@ agalatze,

ob Du ne Meinung wie auch immer findest juckt mich nicht. Ich denke mal mit ein bisschen überlegen wärst Du schon drauf gekommen was ich gemeint habe. Solche Themen mit einer solchen Überschrift sind immer wieder für Reibereien gut. Das hatten wir mal per PN besprochen. Leider ein wenig uneinsichtig deinerseits.



Thema bis auf weiters geschlossen!


----------

